# Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger



## mittellandchannel (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen solchen Bissanzeigern aus Plastik und den schwarzen (siehe Fotos)?

Mit denen aus Plastik habe ich nun schon geangelt, die Bissanzeige beim Zanderangeln war super!

Wie befestige ich solche schwarzen Anzeiger? Lohnen sich die höheren Kosten?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*

Der untere wird zwischen die Verschraubung von Rutenauflage/elektr.Bissanzeiger und Erdspeer positioniert.

Die eine Seite(links im Bild) verfügt dazu über eine flache
Metall-oder Kunststofflasche mit passender Bohrung für die  Gewindebolzen der Rutenauflage.

Sind i.d.R.schwerer als die Bobbins.
Einige lassen sich noch mit Zusatzgewichten an Wind, Angeldistanz etc.anpassen.

Welches System man bevorzugt,hängt u.a.von Angeldistanz, Wind,Strömung etc.ab

Die leichten Bobbins kommen da irgendwann an ihre Grenze.

Aber wenn dein System eine gute Anzeige bringt,wozu ändern?


----------



## Justin123 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*

Der Rechte (Hänger) ist gedacht für eine Fallbissanzeige beim Karpfenangeln. Der Linke ist dafür viel zu leicht und dient wohl eher wie erwähnt dem Zanderangeln ohne elektrischen Bissanzeiger und mit offenem Rollenbügel.


----------



## Andal (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*

Den linken, den Bobbin kann man genauso gut als Hänger beim Karpfenfischen einsatzen. Dazu muss man ihn nur aufmachen und mit etwas Blei füllen. Schon steht er einem echten Hanger in der Funktion in nichts nach.

Setzt man ihn als leichten Bobbin ein, empfehle ich, ihn mit einer "Fangschnur" nachzurüsten. Das habe ich einmal nicht gemacht und nach dem ersten Anhieb ist er nach hinten in den Brennesseln verschwunden.


----------



## mittellandchannel (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*

ach, diese Fangschnur habe ich bei manchen Bobbins ( so heißen die?) schon gesehen!!

ja die Dinger liegen sicher schnell im Wasser!

Also eine Fallbissanzeige benötige ich als Raubfischjäger wohl nicht, ich dachte die wären eine schicke Alternative!

Werden dann aber spezielle Rodpods benötigt? Weil ich habe nur ein Dreibein und da lässt sich nichts abschrauben.


----------



## Andal (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*

Für so einen Bobbin brauchst du nichts schrauben. Einfach einen Bindfaden zwischen Bobbin und Dreibein und es kann losgehen.


----------



## mittellandchannel (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*

Ich habe diese hier noch entdeckt! https://pro-fishing.de/bissanzeiger...ger.html?search_query=Bissanzeiger&results=78

die könnte ich wohl an mein Dreibein klemmen...
Aber in dem bild ist die Klemme soweit offen, das hält doch so nie an der Schnur! Kann man das einstellen oder wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Andal (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*

Kann man durch zudrehen einstellen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*

Komisch, bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen mir welche zu kaufen. Kunsttoffsektkorken, Ü-Ei oder durchsichtige Filmdosen (kennt man heute sicher nicht mehr) haben immer gereicht. Zwei Nadeln eingeklebt, Knicklicht rein und mit Blei, Steinen oder Erde zum Wunschgewicht befüllt.


----------



## mittellandchannel (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Komisch, bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen mir welche zu kaufen. Kunsttoffsektkorken, Ü-Ei oder durchsichtige Filmdosen (kennt man heute sicher nicht mehr) haben immer gereicht. Zwei Nadeln eingeklebt, Knicklicht rein und mit Blei, Steinen oder Erde zum Wunschgewicht befüllt.



komisch, das war auch nicht die Frage 

#russian_style


----------



## thanatos (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*

der schwarze ist wohl etwas speziell ,wer es brauch -gut
das bunte ist preiswerter und bedeutend vielseitiger #6
ich habe diesen und ähnliche .unten ne schnur mit Karabinerhaken ,fürs angeln vom land hab ich 20 cm lange 
erdspießchen mit ring zum einhängen für den Kahn 100g
gewichte .beim angeln mit offnem bügel kommt er direkt
unter die rolle ,verhindert so den ungewollten schnurablauf
durch wind,naja will nun nicht alle Möglichkeiten erwähnen 
habt doch selbst ne denkmaschine :q 

PS hab nur Kleinschreibung will nicht meine Tastatur voll aschen und alles wir nicht automatisch korrigiert :q


----------



## mittellandchannel (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*

habe mir die grünen geholt https://pro-fishing.de/bissanzeiger...-jenzi_bissanzeiger_mit_schnur_fur_knicklicht


----------



## Nelearts (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*

In meinen Augen alles nur Geldschneiderei. Einfach ne Plastikgabel vom billigsten weißen Wegwerfgrillbesteck nehmen, Schnur zweimal durch die Zinken fädeln und das ganze 90Grad mit den Zinken weg zur Rute ablegen. Sieht man auch nachts, Blinde legen oder kleben noch ein Knicklicht auf/an die Gabel. Bei Strömung oder Wind mit Steinchen beschweren, fertich, billich, effektiv.


----------



## Andal (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*

Noch billiger und hoch effizient... Touch Legering. Die Schnur zwischen den Fingern halten. Spart auch noch die Einweggabel, die dann auch nicht im Gelände liegen bleibt.


----------



## mittellandchannel (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*

Die Jenzi Dinger halten garnicht an der schnur! Das Alu ist zu labbrig! 
Bin voll sauer.


----------



## grubenreiner (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*



Nelearts schrieb:


> In meinen Augen alles nur Geldschneiderei. Einfach ne Plastikgabel vom billigsten weißen Wegwerfgrillbesteck nehmen, Schnur zweimal durch die Zinken fädeln und das ganze 90Grad mit den Zinken weg zur Rute ablegen. Sieht man auch nachts, Blinde legen oder kleben noch ein Knicklicht auf/an die Gabel. Bei Strömung oder Wind mit Steinchen beschweren, fertich, billich, effektiv.



Deine Gabel in allen Ehren, in em tlw meterhohen Gestrüpp und Brennesselwald in dem ich hier fische möchte ich das mal sehen wie du die am Boden ablegst . Is wohl eher was für sehr saubere oder gemähte Angelplätze.


----------



## grubenreiner (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Die Jenzi Dinger halten garnicht an der schnur! Das Alu ist zu labbrig!
> Bin voll sauer.



Bei nem 2,49 Artikel würd ich mich nicht zu sehr ansäuern lassen.

Zieh nen passenden Posengummi über beide Alustäbe, damit lässt sichs dann regulieren. Siehe das Bild von dem rot-weißen Bißanzeiger über deinem.

Die meisten einfachen Einhämgebißanzeiger haben den Nachteil der schlechten justierbarkeit des clips, die aus dem Karpfenbereich haben meist zwar justierbare clips aber sind für feines Fischen zu schwer.

Hier meine Selbstbauvariante mit gekauften Clips:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315389


und hier das meiner Meinung nach tauglichste käufliche Modell, wenn auch nicht ganz billig. Aber leicht und justierbar. 
https://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=18-CBI080&shopfilter_category=CARP%20SHOP


----------



## mittellandchannel (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*

Diese pinken halten top! 
Habe direkt drei Stück gekauft! Tausche die wieder um.


----------



## Arne0109 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*

Wer billig kauft kauft meistens zweimal 
Beste Grüße


----------



## mittellandchannel (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*

Stimmt, deswegen kaufe ich lieber Markenware! Kann aber auch Mist sein.


----------



## Arne0109 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*

Und dann nimmst du das billigste was sich bietet 
Aber gut tut nichts zur Sache 
Sind Erfahrungswerte hab ich damals auch gemacht und am Ende mehr bezahlt als nötig


----------



## mittellandchannel (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*

Nee das billigste ist doch die erwähnte Plastik Gabel! 
Die Jenzi die ich oben erst erwähnt hatte, sind sau schwer und nicht für Zander.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*

Eigentlich braucht man die Dinger gar nicht  

Bisse sieht man beim Grundangeln auch gut durch die ablaufende Schnur oder was auch geht ist eine Glocke / Knicklicht auf der Spitze. Auch wenn der Bügel offen ist bemerkt man den Biss, weil die Schnur nicht gleichmäßig abläuft und so die Rutenspitze noch etwas wackelt. So mach ich das auf Zander am Kanal, wenn ich ohne Pose angel (wenns dir darum ging)


----------



## mittellandchannel (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*

Mir wurden die eben auch erst im Laden empfohlen. Statt den eingangs erwähnten, die schwer sind.


----------



## Nelearts (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Deine Gabel in allen Ehren, in em tlw meterhohen Gestrüpp und Brennesselwald in dem ich hier fische möchte ich das mal sehen wie du die am Boden ablegst . Is wohl eher was für sehr saubere oder gemähte Angelplätze.


Weiß ja nicht welche Schuhgröße Du hast, die Dinger fliegen max. 0,5m weit, das sollte innerhalb der Freifläche sein.


----------



## grubenreiner (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*

Keine Ahnung was die Schuhgröße damit zu tun hat, ich hab an vielen angelplätzen aber keine Freifläche. Da stehen die Ruten auf langen Erdspießen mitten in den Brombeerranken/Büschen/Sträuchern. Da ist nichts mit irgendwas auf den Boden legen ohne dass sich die schnur verhedert. Einen leichten Bobbin kann ich aber einhängen und die Schnur oben an der Rutenauflage befestigen.


----------



## Nelearts (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Einhänge-Bissanzeiger*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was die Schuhgröße damit zu tun hat, ich hab an vielen angelplätzen aber keine Freifläche. Da stehen die Ruten auf langen Erdspießen mitten in den Brombeerranken/Büschen/Sträuchern. Da ist nichts mit irgendwas auf den Boden legen ohne dass sich die schnur verhedert. Einen leichten Bobbin kann ich aber einhängen und die Schnur oben an der Rutenauflage befestigen.



Aha, es geht also hier um spezielle Umgebungen des Angelplatzes und nicht um das globale an sich. Sorry, hatte ich aus dem Thread bisher nicht erkannt..........#c


----------

